# How do i convert student visa to business visa?



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi
i have done my Masters in international business from university of Tasmania 1 year program. i want to start any business here in Australia. Please give suggestions ASAP about how can i convert my student visa to business visa.


----------

